# Satnav capability & playing CDs



## slawson7 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have my order in for a 2l TDi Quattro TT with basic satnav and basic radio / CD. I've received a note back from the dealer saying that:

"LIMITED USE OF NAVIGATION SYSTEM POSSIBLE WHEN PLAYING AUDIO CD'S SO A CD CHANGER, USB OR IPOD CONNECTION IS RECOMMENDED WITH THIS OPTION."

Can anyone tell me WTF this is all about, and whether or not it's a biggie? To be honest, the satnav is probably more important that the CD player. I'm not big into music, but I'm big into not getting lost.

Cheers
Stu


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I guess the NAV CD must be in place to get full function, therefore if u have a music CD in you'll lose some functions


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

the sat nav requires the mapping dvd to be loaded at all times - so you have to choose between listening to a cd or using the nav. hence the cd stacker is a good idea if you want to listen to cds. you can plug an ipod into the aux port or load music onto SD cards.


----------



## slawson7 (Mar 11, 2011)

So would I lose all mapping / routing functionality if I didn't have the mapping CD in? Note that I've not opted for the DVD satnav.


----------



## orchardbike (Dec 19, 2010)

> So would I lose all mapping / routing functionality if I didn't have the mapping CD in


Yes


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Is this a factory order? Just a heads up, CD nav is awful compared to full DVD nav (RNS-E). From a cost point of view you're much better opting for the Technology pack which includes RNS-E, Bluetooth prep and AMI which means an iPod or other media player or external hard drive can be connected for music playback.


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

orchardbike said:


> > So would I lose all mapping / routing functionality if I didn't have the mapping CD in
> 
> 
> Yes


When you enter your destination and the route is selected the RNS-e loads the route into internal memory, so you can remove the DVD and insert an audio CD.

If your journey is quite long, or if you deviate from your original route then the RNS-e will ask you to reinsert your navigation disc.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

hooting_owl said:


> the sat nav requires the mapping dvd to be loaded at all times - so you have to choose between listening to a cd or using the nav. hence the cd stacker is a good idea if you want to listen to cds. you can plug an ipod into the aux port or load music onto SD cards.


SD cards are the way to go for music - and most people have their music library in mp3 form by this stage anyway, so getting it onto the RNS-E is as simple as buying an SD reader/writer and a card (or the reader may already be built into their laptop for example). I've never used my Nav+ to play a CD apart from once when I got my car, just to test it. You can get an awful lot of music onto a 32gig SDHC card.

It's a pity that there's no support for copying the mapping DVD to SD card too (using the newer units which can handle SDHC cards and putting it in the second slot) as I'm sure it can't be good for the drive to be spinning all the time you are driving the car.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

TortToise said:


> hooting_owl said:
> 
> 
> > the sat nav requires the mapping dvd to be loaded at all times - so you have to choose between listening to a cd or using the nav. hence the cd stacker is a good idea if you want to listen to cds. you can plug an ipod into the aux port or load music onto SD cards.
> ...


But only if your sat nav accepts SD cards, his new TT only has the basic sat nav


----------



## slawson7 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice.

So dumb-4ss question of the day: if I get a USB port fitted, I could play music through that and remove the need for a CD player completely?

Right now, I'm thinking I'll keep the basic satnav (since the DVD satnav is something like £1400 extra),and add a USB port for playing music.

What do we think?

Cheers
Stuart


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

slawson7 said:


> Thanks for all the advice.
> 
> So dumb-4ss question of the day: if I get a USB port fitted, I could play music through that and remove the need for a CD player completely?
> 
> ...


The technology pack is £1500 which includes DVD nav, bluetooth prep and AMI which will solve your music playing problems as you have the capacity for SD cards, iPod or any storage medium. CD nav is £665 so it's around £850 extra and you get the BT and AMI worth nearly £500, the relative cost isn't much more and it is a much much better product. I STRONGLY recommend you don't order the CD nav. If you really don't want to spend that bit extra on the OEM RNS-E, then you'd be better off getting the standard Concert and fitting an aftermarket head unit for probably around £700-£800.

Just to highlight the differences between the two OEM products:

RNS-E (DVD): it is in night mode










BNS 5.0 (CD):


----------



## slawson7 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm (quite literally) getting the picture.

Thanks
Stu


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

slawson7 said:


> I'm (quite literally) getting the picture.
> 
> Thanks
> Stu


Sorry if I seem to be going OTT 

Just think it's nice to make sure everyone has the right information to make a decision, which of course at the end of the day remains entirely yours.


----------



## slawson7 (Mar 11, 2011)

You're not going OTT at all. Wading through the list of options is a freaking minefield. Thanks for your help.

One question that I'm not sure if I've had an answer to (and apologies if I have): if I get a USB port added, does that mean I would be able to hitch up my (Android) phone to it and access music on it?

Cheers


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

slawson7 said:


> You're not going OTT at all. Wading through the list of options is a freaking minefield. Thanks for your help.
> 
> One question that I'm not sure if I've had an answer to (and apologies if I have): if I get a USB port added, does that mean I would be able to hitch up my (Android) phone to it and access music on it?
> 
> Cheers


You're very welcome.

AFAIK, the USB port is for playing music from a USB stick only, and I believe the ones that are compatible are quite limited. The AMI option (Audi Music Interface) enables many more different devices to be connected. You'd have to check if there was a cable for your particular phone, if not then it is compatible with certain Bluetooth dongles that will enable A2DP streaming from your phone.


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Bringing up at old thread.

I have nav in my 2014 TT, should I be able to eject the sat nav disc and insert a cd? Reason being, the eject button doesn't seem to have any function?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes, you should be able to eject the nav disc. How else could you use the second disc?

The eject function is disabled at the factory for the delivery journey and the dealer should have unlocked it as part of PDI.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I've not tried a CD in mine yet but must admit I pressed eject as it shows the nav CD as being inserted but nothing happened. I do remember seeing somewhere that new models (> 2013) had the Nav CD in the boot which allowed you to use the one in the headunit.

EDIT: Found it in the brochure...


----------



## DD1988 (Feb 6, 2014)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> I've not tried a CD in mine yet but must admit I pressed eject as it shows the nav CD as being inserted but nothing happened. I do remember seeing somewhere that new models (> 2013) had the Nav CD in the boot which allowed you to use the one in the headunit.
> 
> EDIT: Found it in the brochure...


Interesting, will check that out later as dealer didn't mention it.

The dealer did, however, mention that you could put the DVD nav info on a sd card. Anyone tried this?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

DD1988 said:


> The dealer did, however, mention that you could put the DVD nav info on a sd card. Anyone tried this?


The dealer was wrong: in the RNSe unit in the TT that is not possible.

I'm not sure that the bit about a Sat Nav disc reader in the boot is correct for the TT either. On the TT, MMI is not an option.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I got my TT new in July 2013 with RNS-E etc. There is no CD / DVD player in my boot. Whether you do or not may depend upon whether or not you have AMI. If you don't have AMI then you may have a CD player - somewhere.
There is a sat nav DVD in the slot in the RNS-E as the sat nav works and I can hear the drive spinning up at times. 
However I can't eject the DVD - the button doesn't work. I've been advised on here that this is normal and its to prevent your DVD being stolen. Consequently I can't play CD's in my car, although that is not a problem for me. But what does bother me is that I won't be able to insert the 2nd DVD I got with the car which covers all of Europe. Well not unless I'm prepared to go back to the dealer and pay them to re-code the HU.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ZephyR2 said:


> But what does bother me is that I won't be able to insert the 2nd DVD I got with the car which covers all of Europe.


That's why, as I posted above, unlocking the eject function is on the PDI check list. Dealer should do it foc.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes I specifically asked my dealer to unlock the DVD in the drive on delivery so I could change to later SatNav disks, and it was necessary when I had SDS High fitted - although I'm sure Hazzydayz could have easily done it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

You can also play a CD of mp3 files in the slot but not in a 6 changer.
I tend to keep all my music on SD cards as you can get over 100 albums at 320bps on an 8GB card.


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

Humm, I have a possibly equally stupid question...
61 plate TT being picked up on Thursday, haven't had chance to look in all the crevices yet. I know it has a cd changer, but the write up suggests it also has an iPod docking station. But then the brochure suggests its one or the other!! Can anyone help?
Will I have the iPod cause that's what I want. Cd changer seems so 20th century....


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I believe that's correct. You have one or the other. IC you have a CD changer it uses the output which would otherwise be used by the dock. If it's RNSE use the SD cards. Much better


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

What ! You mean some people are actually still using those old-fangled CD thingies :lol:


----------



## hawkerusa (Apr 21, 2013)

Just a note on the SmartCards; I have a 2007 and it will only take the 2GB SD cards! I don't know why Audi went so low tech, but there you are. If you use anything more than a 2GB SD card and find it doesn't work, that may be the problem.

I pulled a ton of music off YouTube (there are plenty of YouTube to MPC converter programs out there) and then renamed the songs and lists directly on the SD card. The Audi Driver Information Display (between tach and speedo) will display all the alpha-numberic characters in the titles, but the display is limited to 12 characters.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Should take 4GB ok. Mine did.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

moro anis said:


> Should take 4GB ok. Mine did.


Yep, 4Gb non SDHC cards are the max in the early RNS-E units, I bought 4 of them off Amazon (Platinum brand) for £20 and now have plenty of music to use in the TT.

The Ipod connector is pretty useless, it emulates the CD changer and works well as a random jukebox, as the RNS-E doesn't show any album or track info from the ipod, it only shows disc 1 to 99 and track 1 to 99 per disc.


----------

